# AKW Curbless Tile Shower



## LESGuru

I'm curious to learn what you sealed the seams with? Looks kind of like Nobleseal.


----------



## srwcontracting

Learned from the last install.....plywood in between joists for support and thinset. Much more stable


----------



## bconley

srwcontracting said:


> Learned from the last install.....plywood in between joists for support and thinset. Much more stable


I didnt realize this was an old thread and read it from the beginning, I was about to tell you to just but the plywood between the joists like you did :laughing:
Thats the way I do the Wedi pans you need to take about a 1/2" from the top of the existing joists so you end up flush with 1/4" backerboard (Wedi).


----------



## srwcontracting

Might do that on the next one! I'll gave to see if that would be any less expensive? The drains for the akw are pretty awesome


----------



## dkillianjr

Looks nice Steve! Any pebbles on this one?:laughing:



Dave


----------



## srwcontracting

dkillianjr said:


> Looks nice Steve! Any pebbles on this one?:laughing:
> 
> Dave


Ha....thankfully no! Save some $ on grout!


----------



## ArtisanRemod

srwcontracting said:


> Here's one I did the beginning of the year. Notched joists about 1 3/4"


What is entailed when notching the joists?


----------



## srwcontracting

ArtisanRemod said:


> What is entailed when notching the joists?


Not much more than that 
along with framing In the plywood between the joists.


----------

